
Income Streams for Writers: HubPages - shaunta
https://medium.com/the-write-brain/income-streams-for-writers-hubpages-65115a110fce
======
shaunta
Here is the friend link for this post: [https://medium.com/the-write-
brain/income-streams-for-writer...](https://medium.com/the-write-brain/income-
streams-for-writers-
hubpages-65115a110fce?source=friends_link&sk=bbfc7472ac264777d915dc40f1abcc1f)

------
quickthrower2
Hi, if the writer is here is there any chance you can post this to your own
blog as Medium has paywalled your article?

~~~
shaunta
I meant to share my friend link. I will come back and see what I did wrong
soon as I’m at a computer.

~~~
quickthrower2
Thanks for doing that. I managed to view in the meantime by using a different
laptop.

I too used HubPages year ago, and got good SEO traffic mostly by luck. This
was for an article for converting a MSI to EXE. Not sure if it is still up. I
even put a sales page behind it to see if there was any interest in buying a
solution. I got one person interested, but not enough to warrant the effort of
making the tool. Thanks for reminding me about Hubpages I will start using it
to promote my content.

